# Pelagic's at the edge?



## Cjperciavalle (Aug 23, 2017)

Anyone having any activity of any mahi or wahoo at the edge or around that area yet?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

following


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

A few reports of some smaller Hoos at the edge. Getting real close to pelagic season there at the edge and nipple. About the first of May things should start heating up. 

Went down to the docks in Destin today to get some of the charter captains ready for wahoo season with some of my lures. 

If any of you are in need to add to your lure candy, I can help!

Tailwalkerlures.com

Would also be glad to help if you have questions about rigging or techniques!

Tight Lines Ladies and Gents


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

In my opinion (which ain't worth much) I think it's worth a shot. There is a nice circulation of mid 70 degree water pushing from the SW arcing through the steps, elbow and just over the 100 fathom line. There should be plenty of bait associated with this loop and I would expect some debris and grass. The best part is now that scamp is reopened, if the troll doesn't work out, you can hit your scamp, vermillion and deep drop spots right through where this warmer body of water is flowing. That's what I'd do....along with a Sword drop


----------

